# Anyone ever purposely grow plants to feed cichlids?



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey guys, got some new additions to the tank (kyoga flameback) they're either herbivore or omnivore depending on where you look.

They seem to be enjoying eating the plants in addition to flake. Now i'm thinking since i have a small spare tank, should i grow plants with the intention of adding them for food for the kyoga's in the future?

Is this just a crazy idea? I kinda figured if they were eating live plants it might be best for them but i'm not sure. Please feel free to chime in with opinions.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Not sure about cichlids, but plenty of people deliberately grow various plants to feed Koi and goldfish. Many floaters are very popular for this, duckweed and azolla are two that come to mind. Probably as good for your fish as veggies are for us.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You could, or you could feed them stuff like leaf lettuce or romaine.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I had a 55gallon that was reserved for hornwort growth at one point. I had like 3 feeder goldfish in the tank and pretty much no swimming space. Just hornwort. I was feeding it to my turtles until my supple dwindled at which point I was moving out so I never redid the set up.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Go for it, they'll enjoy it. I feed mine HBH flakes, would use fresh veggies but I don't have the time. Just be sure to let me know when they breed as I am looking for some new females for my male.

Cheers


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I used to just toss a lettuce leaf in....romaine or leaf....not iceberg


----------

